# Looking for info on starting a 10G tank.



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

I came into possession of a unused older 10G aqaurium kit and I"m considering making a moderately planted tank. I'm thinking about dwarf puffers but that is beyond the point of this post.

It has a new Whisper filter rated for 5-15 gallons (I could not find a model number). Will this work fine or would I be better off chucking it? If I get another, what do you recommend.

The hood is very basic, much like the rest of the kit. It has 2 sockets and one the bottom it is printed to use a tube style bulb with a max of 25W. I'm not sure if that is per bulb or total. Like others on here, I thought about installing the screw in CF bulbs. Would this be sufficient? If so, would I be looking at high light or low light plants? Also, it has 2 small shields that are screwed in over the bulbs, I'm not certain if they will still fit with the CF bulbs. If not, is that a problem?

I will likely have MANY more questions if I do set this up but the above is necessary for me to move on.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :-D 

If the screw in compacts will work, then go for it. However, if you cannot use the bulb cover then stick with the tube bulbs that are rated at 5500-6700k. You want to keep the bulbs dry at all times.

With the above lighting you will mostly need to stick with low light plants, but some medium/low light plants might do well to. 

As for the filter, if it is in good working condition I don't see any problems in using it. If used, you will want to clean it out before use with some water bleach solution.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the response. The filter is NIB so no problems there. As for the light, I'm not sure what direction I will take with it. With new incandescent bulbs would it be a productive for plant growth?


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Incandescent are not very effective at growing plants. They spend most of their energy making heat instead of light.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

I do not have access to any CF bulbs to try in the fixture just to see if the shields would work. I'm guessing that the shield would not. 

I do not mind spending a bit of money on this but I started this entire exercise with the idea of doing it as cheap as possible as I see this tank as a stepping stone. However, at the same time I want it to be successful.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Go to Wal-Mart in the aquarium section. They'll have bulbs there that will fit your incandescent hood.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 14, 2007)

Inca's work fine untill you have the time / money to upgrade


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I used to use two 10 watt compact fluorescents (the screw in type) over my 10 gallon tank dwarf puffer tank, until I recently upgraded to two 15 watt bulbs. I had success with all the plants listed in my signature with the 10 watt bulbs.

If you're having problems fitting the curly/spiraled bulbs into the fixtures, you can try the U shaped bulbs. All-Glass and Coralife make U shaped bulbs suitable for growing plants. Here's a link to All-Glass's bulbs.

The screw in compacts are fine, in my opinion, unless you're going for really high light plants.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Check out those screw-in energy efficient 23 watts fluorescent units rated at 1600 lumens. I see quite a few at Costco and Home Depot.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

Great info guys, you have breathed new life into this project


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

A friend of mine asked if I had tested the tank for leaks, honestly It never dawned on me. So this weekend I did fill it with water and everything is good to go.

I have not looked for them yet, but I plan on getting the screw in compact florscent bulbs like the ones Coralife is making.

The Tetra Whisper filter is new-in-box and it did work for me, but I'm wondering if I should go ahead and get a nicer one. Right now I want to stick with a hang off back filter so would a Eheim Liberty, Maineland Penguin, or Hagen filter be a huge improvement of the Whisper? I do not mind spending $20-$25 on a filter if it will be a big improvement but if I'm not likely to see much difference than I would rather use what I already have.

What is the general concensus on 'plant packs' that some of the online retailers offer? I'm so new I do not even have any specific plant that I'm looking for.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Go with an Aqua Clear HOB filter. I think they're the best HOB filters and they're readily available (wal-mart doesn't carry them). Petco and Petsmart does but one of the two stores is discontinuing using them.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

I read that charcoal will rob the plants of needed nutrients but should I start it off with charcoal to help with water clarity or should I bypass it altogether?


----------

